# Strange crush



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Am I the only one who thinks the supernanny is hot? Yeah, ok maybe she's a little bit thick but she carries the weight well and when she shakes her finger and looks over those glasses and says "you been very naughty" it turns me on! My wife knows I got a thang for her and she's ok with it


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

LOL! That's funny....I think it fits in the same category as the naughty school teacher/librarian....
Then the accent throws a little something extra in it...lol

I have a crush on Gordon Ramsey...


----------



## SkylerMarie (Apr 12, 2012)

? hey just saying "nice thread"


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> LOL! That's funny....I think it fits in the same category as the naughty school teacher/librarian....
> Then the accent throws a little something extra in it...lol
> 
> I have a crush on Gordon Ramsey...


 
there ya go.....glad I'm not the only one that's fascinated by foreigners. that accent makes em sound so smart and fancey and dignified


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I know!
Much more dignified than "hey are you awake?" LOL


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Supernanny and Gordon Ramsey... 
Hmmm, not sure if I want to jump in this conversation or not... :think:

(Although listening to Gerard Butler does make me go weak in the knees.)


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

That's why so many furreners make it on US tv/movies: Cause we think they are smart due to their accents.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

^^ I don't blame you....


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> That's why so many furreners make it on US tv/movies: Cause we think they are smart due to their accents.


Bah ha aha! Especially to us hillbillies out in the boooshes


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I should know not to read your threads AC. I can't quit laughing long enough to type an intelligent response :lol:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Boy isn't that the truth!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

No one else shared their strange crush....come on kiddies don't be shy!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> No one else shared their strange crush....come on kiddies don't be shy!


Um, Gerard Butler.. I mean did you see the costumes in 300? :shock:
Oh, wait, that's a normal crush...
I'll have to see if I can think of an odd one.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeppers...like that one! ^^^


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

:rofl: I am dying over here..This just made my night..

Have to do it..










Gerard Butler is delicious..but I love me some Kellan Lutz.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I alway imagin Amazin' sitting on the porch with a spitoon and some buddies sittin' around playing banjo and a washtub bass and saw and mouth harp. 
And he's tellin' yarns and they all are slappin' their thighs and guffawin and spittin' tabacky and the hounds are bayin, and the moon shine's flowin' and . . . .


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> No one else shared their strange crush....come on kiddies don't be shy!


Well, when I was in 1st grade I had a major crush on Joey from New kids on the block. :shock: I even had the dinner plate sized button to wear on my stonewashed jean jacket. I was the coolest kid in 1st grade because I got to take friends to see them for my birthday. How sad to have to say that was the first concert I ever went to. 

My strange crush, Hugh Laurie (House).


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome!

My childhood crush was McGyver, Indiana Jones and Howie on the show "Fall Guy"....I just dated myself, and slightly embarrassed .....LOL

Oh Tiny....I just busted a gut over the image of AC!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

McGyver, why not? He might be handy to have around :rofl:


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Russell Crowe in Gladiator!

Doh! *smacks forehead* That's another normal one... back to the drawing board.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

DrumRunner said:


> :rofl: I am dying over here..This just made my night..
> 
> Have to do it..
> 
> ...


Drum, have to agree with Kellan Lutz.....

I found it amusing that you posted that pic of Super Nanny.
In your avatar you are wearing a purple tank that matches her suit and your heads are tilted the same way....your just skinnier and need some glasses..Nice!


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I alway imagin Amazin' sitting on the porch with a spitoon and some buddies sittin' around playing banjo and a washtub bass and saw and mouth harp.
> And he's tellin' yarns and they all are slappin' their thighs and guffawin and spittin' tabacky and the hounds are bayin, and the moon shine's flowin' and . . . .


 
U been spyin' on us, aint ya Tiny??


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Drum, have to agree with Kellan Lutz.....
> 
> I found it amusing that you posted that pic of Super Nanny.
> In your avatar you are wearing a purple tank that matches her suit and your heads are tilted the same way....your just skinnier and need some glasses..Nice!


Oh my Gosh! LOL I didn't even notice..


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Keegan J Friesian

Ok, so not much of an accent, but he sure is easy on the eyes!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

LOL Crush on a horse, Lockwood? That's funny


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

What an odd thread. Well, now I know who "supernanny" is.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Neil patrick Harris?

Is that a weird one or a normal one?
Tinylilly I love the image!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a thing for nerds. My biggest crushes right now:

First and foremost, Mathew Gray Gubler who plays Dr. Spencer Reid, he goes through times of some unfortunate haircuts, but he's a nerd... who works for the FBI! ANd is socially awkward as myself, and a math geek. OMG, in love.











Jim Parsons who plays Sheldon Cooper on the Big Bang. He displays lots of characteristics of having Asperger's syndrome and I have it as well and totally relate to him and I think he is so cute and funny. 









So it is not surprising that I ended up with a geek  (ALthough, he is not nearly as nerdy as I am!!)
Devin, my BF of 4 years


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

LOL, hilarious thread! Should I or shouldn't I reveal my "strange crush"? Oh what the hay, I had a thing for Jean Claude VanDamme. Yes it was someone with an accent. I even had a dream about him & me & a set of stairs...oh nevah mind.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I would love to ride....










































.....with Craig Cameron! IDK why, he's great with a horse, had a big spread, fine horses, gravely voice... Did you see the episode where he was "exercising" on his horse?
"Clinch those butt cheeks, *NOW CLINCH EM!* Now post! *NOW CLINCH THOSE CHEEKS*!" ****!!!!


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm almost ashamed to admit it but Sarah Palin.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Now why are you ashamed to admit it?

I've always liked Heath Ledger.. so I'm sad that he is no more. Other than that, no real celeb crushes.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Apr 25, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Now why are you ashamed to admit it?
> .


She's not exactly who I'd vote for.

Non wierd crushes are Scarlett Johanson, Nicole Kidman, Kate winslet.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Bobby Lee said:


> I'm almost ashamed to admit it but Sarah Palin.


LOL, you aren't the only one! My father in law thinks she is super hot!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Now why are you ashamed to admit it?
> 
> I've always liked Heath Ledger.. so I'm sad that he is no more. Other than that, no real celeb crushes.


Oh, I liked Heath Ledger too!
And yes, a horse. A baroque horse at that. 
Hmmm….
King Leonidas of Sparta (but only if played by Gerard Butler)
Heath Ledger in A Knight’s Tale (my fav movie of his)
Russell Crowe as a Roman General…..
Nope, I don’t see a medieval theme here what-so-ever!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, guess I am odd person out....there is no celebrity...zero, zilcharoo... that I am even the slightest bit attracted to. But, I have seen horses so handsome that if they were a man...I'd marry 'em!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Please..I can list out a whole crew of them.. Brad Pitt, Orlando Bloom, Johnny Depp, Kellan Lutz, Ryan Gosling, Ryan Reynolds.. 

I'm don't "swing both ways" but I know what a beautiful woman looks like and a majority of my friends are guys because girls are drama and crazy here but my favorite woman is Adriana Lima.. Good lord.. She is gorgeous.. and Kristen Stewart was higher than her on this year's Maxim Top 100! Are you kidding!?


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> Please..I can list out a whole crew of them.. Brad Pitt, Orlando Bloom, Johnny Depp, Kellan Lutz, Ryan Gosling, Ryan Reynolds..
> 
> I'm don't "swing both ways" but I know what a beautiful woman looks like and a majority of my friends are guys because girls are drama and crazy here but my favorite woman is Adriana Lima.. Good lord.. She is gorgeous.. and Kristen Stewart was higher than her on this year's Maxim Top 100! Are you kidding!?


I could list celebrities I believe are handsome or beautiful, and multiple animals I percieve as ultimate works of art. I don't have a crush on any of them, though.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Missy May said:


> Wow, guess I am odd person out....there is no celebrity...zero, zilcharoo... that I am even the slightest bit attracted to. But, I have seen horses so handsome that if they were a man...I'd marry 'em!


Thank you Missy!

(See.... ya'll I'm not the only weird one with a horse crush-ish)
*sticks tongue out and blows raspberry*


----------



## legyield768 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm only 15 but I have a thing for Stephen Colbert. I went to his rally back in October, I love him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Bobby Lee said:


> I'm almost ashamed to admit it but Sarah Palin.


How bout Sarah Palin with Supernanny's fancy accent...


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Young Mel Gibson. Yes I know it's not politically correct, but those Lethal Weapon movies always made me think....well nm what I thought. But I had a thing for him for a while. And Russel Crowe. Paul senior from the OCC. Yeah, motorcycles, tattoos, and muscles. Don't forget the leather either LOL

God I am such a dweeb.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Clint Eastwood when he was younger was fiiiinnneeeeeeee.
I don't really "crush" on celebrities, though. lol.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Rascaholic said:


> Young Mel Gibson. Yes I know it's not politically correct, but those Lethal Weapon movies always made me think....well nm what I thought. But I had a thing for him for a while. And Russel Crowe. Paul senior from the OCC. Yeah, motorcycles, tattoos, and muscles. Don't forget the leather either LOL
> 
> God I am such a dweeb.


Uh huh... muscles!

Yet, I'll bet a dinner with Steve Carell would probably tantalize my brain and sense of humor far more than the afore mentioned muscles would tantalize my eyes/senses.


----------



## xeventer17 (Jan 26, 2009)

Oooh. I've got a crush on that Keegan too ;] Saw him in an ad in this months Equus (I think it was Equus)... Made my day!


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> My strange crush, Hugh Laurie (House).


I may be 20 years too young, but I also have a thing for Hugh Laurie...He's awesome!! Prefer him with the Brit accent from Fry and Laurie though (I'm also a Brit) :wink:



Lockwood said:


> Um, Gerard Butler.. I mean did you see the costumes in 300? :shock:
> Oh, wait, that's a normal crush...
> I'll have to see if I can think of an odd one.


I think you would like Tom Hardy...Beefcake and sexy East Sheen (London) accent  Warrior is a must see, and he's playing Bane in the new Dark Knight Rises...Shame about the mask :wink: Gotta love the home talent!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Robert Carlyle from _Once Upon a Time._

Not your typical good looking hunk o'man, but there's just something about him I find sexy.


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

My ultimate crush right now is Tom Hardy!  Tried to post a picture earlier, better try again  In Bronson he was just plain terrifying, but he's pretty **** sexy in Warrior. And he's playing Bane in Dark Knight Rises! 

Oooft, those tattoos...


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

IndiesaurusRex said:


> I think you would like Tom Hardy...Beefcake and sexy East Sheen (London) accent  Warrior is a must see, and he's playing Bane in the new Dark Knight Rises...Shame about the mask :wink: Gotta love the home talent!


The pic didn't show up for me, but I am googling now....


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Ladies please no posting pictures of these hunks as I am reading while at work! 

I have the most awkward grin on my face and now I am thinking about Alex Skarsgard. He got hot in True Blood when he got his memory erased. 

I have a thing for nice nerds.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

IndiesaurusRex said:


> My ultimate crush right now is Tom Hardy!  Tried to post a picture earlier, better try again  In Bronson he was just plain terrifying, but he's pretty **** sexy in Warrior. And he's playing Bane in Dark Knight Rises!
> 
> Oooft, those tattoos...


Oh My :shock:
I'll have to check out the accent. 
Scottish, Aussie, and NZ accents sound like decadent melted rich chocolate to me and are on par with my love for cheesecake.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I like that tall blond hunk who was the Take Home Chef-he was from Austrailua-yummy stuff!


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Lockwood said:


> Oh My :shock:
> I'll have to check out the accent.
> Scottish, Aussie, and NZ accents sound like decadent melted rich chocolate to me and are on par with my love for cheesecake.


He's such a sweetie! I really respect him, he talks openly about his substance abuse, and uses it to help other kids in similar situations  He's kinda Good-Boy-Gone-Bad, hence the posh accent :wink:






I'm also a big Alexander Skarsgard fan, him and Joe Manganiello MAKE True Blood in my opinion :wink:


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok, so I watched a movie with Tom Hardy in it...
I see where you are coming from.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

IndiesaurusRex you should NOT POST SUCH THINGS! 

I love my husband, I love my husband, I love my husband..... :lol:


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Lockwood said:


> Ok, so I watched a movie with Tom Hardy in it...
> I see where you are coming from.


Oooh, which one? :lol:



FlyGap said:


> IndiesaurusRex you should NOT POST SUCH THINGS!
> 
> I love my husband, I love my husband, I love my husband..... :lol:


:lol: We all love our partners, just as they love us, and Megan Fox, Angelina Jolie... :wink:


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

IndiesaurusRex said:


> Oooh, which one? :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: We all love our partners, just as they love us, and Megan Fox, Angelina Jolie... :wink:


This Means War.
Fairly tame movie based on what you said about some of his other movies, but I was certainly rooting for his character (the nice guy) to be the one to win the girl.


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

Now my birthday is next month. If someone were to say send me David Tennant wrapped up with a bow around his neck, I surely wouldn't send him back. The only bad thing is, he's allergic to horses.


----------

